# Hummingbird Restaurant in Colon MI



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I posted this link in a thread some time ago, thought I'd make a post about it with all the interest in hummingbirds in this forum. Pretty neat place to stop if you're ever through the area.

http://www.riverlakeinnrestaurant.com/index.html


----------

